# Tool Restorations >  Stanley Bedrock No. 604 Type 3 Plane Restoration

## SculptyWorks

And I finished my Bedrock plane restoration! ...and the obligatory video that goes with it.  :Wink:

----------

Slim-123 (Aug 19, 2021)

----------


## Slim-123

Отличный инструмент!!!

----------

SculptyWorks (Aug 19, 2021)

----------

